# New chaos army



## Lord Vercingetorix (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings all. Just starting here and like the forum a lot. I am starting a new campaign with a couple of people in my area. We are starting out small, 1000 points and building from there. I have enough to start out a hordes of chaos army or a beastman army. Anyone have some input on which one to start with and then I can add the other army later as we expand the points? There are a couple of things that I like about each army:
Beastman: skirmish, the models are cool, pestigors, minotaurs (but right now i have none)
Hordes: daemonic steeds, hero's seem tougher,

I want to eventually combine both armies into one, but for now just don't know where to start and which one to be the "General"
Thanks for your help


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

I looked for your name in the intro thread which would've been a more appropriate place but I had to let you know I love your username, I guess my spelling of his name was a bit off, but pretty sweet.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I think beasts of chaos is probably the more fun of the two to use at smaller points, as the cheapness of the units means you can have a good level of variety in the list. the ambush rules can be very good vs any gunline or static force but you shouldn't put too much in reserve that you have nothing on the table. I've seen too many times people having the maximium they can coming on in ambush and then getting the stuff on the table wiped out before it arrives. 

Hoards are the army in the game with possibly the hardest units and characters but you dont end up with much. In fantasy having the hardest unit doesn't mean you'll win as you need to pretect your flanks etc to stop them being side/rear charge etc... so you find with hoards its hard to do especially in a smaller game. You do have cheap units, warhounds and maurauders, but people often want there warriors and knights so a small game have very little.


----------

